# praise for Cannondale warranty coverage



## snookanglr (Jul 31, 2012)

I often read about bad warranty experiences on forums so I thought I’d do a post about a very good warranty experience that I had. I bought a Cannondale Synapse Carbon 5 105 in August 2012 and a couple months later I had an accident that caused some damage in one of the rear drops. Basically, the derailleur hanger got torn away from the frame which caused some splintering of the carbon in that area. I brought it to the bike shop I bought it at (The Bike Route Fort Myers) and they said they’d talk to Cannondale. About a week later I got a message from Bike Route saying that Cannondale decided to replace my frame. Two weeks after that a new frame arrived for me and it wasn’t a Synapse Carbon 5 frame but a hi mod frame that Cannodale uses in their most expensive Dura Ace Synapse models. The replacement frame they gave me has a retail value of about four times as much as my original frame. To top it all off, I even like the color of the new frame better. To say I’m happy is an understatement. I assume that Cannondale gave me this frame not because it was their first choice but because they were out of the Carbon 5 frames but instead of making me wait or saying sorry we can’t help you, they did this. This wasn’t necessarily even an issue covered by warranty. If you look at a bike warranty, the manufacturers give themselves all sorts of outs. Basically, the only thing that’s covered is if you’re riding along and your top tube suddenly disintegrates. Cannondale not only covered my problem under the warranty but they did so quickly and they went above and beyond. Kudos to Cannondale. They just made a lifelong customer out of me. I’d also like to give a shout out to the Bike Route in Fort Myers, Florida. They handled everything for me and were my advocates throughout the process. The also gave me a new Dura Ace chain and did all the labor for free. Bill the owner is a quiet and reserved guy and that might give some people the wrong impression but the customer’s happiness is what’s most important to him and everyone else there. They’ve always treated me great and given me good advice. There’s a reason I’ve bought 3 bikes from them and I’ll continue to buy Cannondales there.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

snookanglr said:


> I often read about bad warranty experiences on forums so I thought I’d do a post about a very good warranty experience that I had. I bought a Cannondale Synapse Carbon 5 105 in August 2012 and a couple months later I had an accident that caused some damage in one of the rear drops. Basically, the derailleur hanger got torn away from the frame which caused some splintering of the carbon in that area. I brought it to the bike shop I bought it at (The Bike Route Fort Myers) and they said they’d talk to Cannondale. About a week later I got a message from Bike Route saying that Cannondale decided to replace my frame.
> 
> Two weeks after that a new frame arrived for me and it wasn’t a Synapse Carbon 5 frame but a hi mod frame that Cannodale uses in their most expensive Dura Ace Synapse models. The replacement frame they gave me has a retail value of about four times as much as my original frame. To top it all off, I even like the color of the new frame better. To say I’m happy is an understatement.
> 
> ...


FIFY


And great you had a positive experience!


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

O.K., I gotta ask................what is the point in hitting the 'quote' button if your post relates directly to the post above? 

Doing this just creates unnecessarily long Threads. There no need in doing it.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

metoou2 said:


> O.K., I gotta ask................what is the point in hitting the 'quote' button if your post relates directly to the post above?
> 
> Doing this just creates unnecessarily long Threads. There no need in doing it.


I just wanted to beat you to it before you quoted my post. I know how you guys work.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

metoou2 said:


> O.K., I gotta ask................what is the point in hitting the 'quote' button if your post relates directly to the post above?
> 
> Doing this just creates unnecessarily long Threads. There no need in doing it.



1) Because I can.

2) I edited it so I could read it

3) Habit of responding to poasters.

4) To irritate members like you? ::shrugs::


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

snookanglr said:


> I often read about bad warranty experiences on forums so I thought I’d do a post about a very good warranty experience that I had. I bought a Cannondale Synapse Carbon 5 105 in August 2012 and a couple months later I had an accident that caused some damage in one of the rear drops. Basically, the derailleur hanger got torn away from the frame which caused some splintering of the carbon in that area. I brought it to the bike shop I bought it at (The Bike Route Fort Myers) and they said they’d talk to Cannondale. About a week later I got a message from Bike Route saying that Cannondale decided to replace my frame. Two weeks after that a new frame arrived for me and it wasn’t a Synapse Carbon 5 frame but a hi mod frame that Cannodale uses in their most expensive Dura Ace Synapse models. The replacement frame they gave me has a retail value of about four times as much as my original frame. To top it all off, I even like the color of the new frame better. To say I’m happy is an understatement. I assume that Cannondale gave me this frame not because it was their first choice but because they were out of the Carbon 5 frames but instead of making me wait or saying sorry we can’t help you, they did this. This wasn’t necessarily even an issue covered by warranty. If you look at a bike warranty, the manufacturers give themselves all sorts of outs. Basically, the only thing that’s covered is if you’re riding along and your top tube suddenly disintegrates. Cannondale not only covered my problem under the warranty but they did so quickly and they went above and beyond. Kudos to Cannondale. They just made a lifelong customer out of me. I’d also like to give a shout out to the Bike Route in Fort Myers, Florida. They handled everything for me and were my advocates throughout the process. The also gave me a new Dura Ace chain and did all the labor for free. Bill the owner is a quiet and reserved guy and that might give some people the wrong impression but the customer’s happiness is what’s most important to him and everyone else there. They’ve always treated me great and given me good advice. There’s a reason I’ve bought 3 bikes from them and I’ll continue to buy Cannondales there.





cda 455 said:


> FIFY
> 
> 
> And great you had a positive experience!





metoou2 said:


> O.K., I gotta ask................what is the point in hitting the 'quote' button if your post relates directly to the post above?
> 
> Doing this just creates unnecessarily long Threads. There no need in doing it.





metoou2 said:


> I just wanted to beat you to it before you quoted my post. I know how you guys work.


Oh, O.K.  !



cda 455 said:


> 1) Because I can.
> 
> 2) I edited it so I could read it
> 
> ...


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Snook, you made out like a bandit. Yes Cannondale has a very good warranty program but I have never heard of a 'crashed' frame getting replaced for free. And the fact that you were up-graded at no cost, defiantly never heard of that. And the shop re-built everything at no cost......again, you made out quite well indeed.

Might want to take that shop owner to lunch. Sounds like he recognized your strong patronage and went to bat for you.


----------



## snookanglr (Jul 31, 2012)

metoou2, I should clarify. I didn't crash. My derailleur was out of tune which allowed the chain to drop on the inside of the cassette and everything got tangled up. I'm not exactly sure what happened but the seizure and subsequent entanglement caused the hanger to rip off thereby causing the damage. Does that make any sense? It was kind of a freak accident. But yeah the bottom line is that Cannodale and the Bike Route really did me right. I'm heading to the Bike Route next week to get another saddle bag and I've been eyeing the 2013 Cannondale CAAD10 4 RIVAL so they're all gonna keep making money off me.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Snook, you've found an awesome shop and owner. Spread the word locally, a good shop deserves to be profitable and stay in business for all to benefit.


----------



## smokedgouda1 (Nov 27, 2012)

This sounds like bu#$%^. I got ripped by a cannondale dealer in Amherst NY. But thats just me.


----------



## snookanglr (Jul 31, 2012)

Are you saying I'm a liar?


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

We have all gone through positive and negative experience with Cannondale's warranty process. Some of our colleagues have received inferior replacement bikes (Six Carbon in lieur of System Six), while I personally waited eight months to receive a replacement frame for my 2008 Super Six. 

In the OP's case, he received an upgrade to his bike and it looks like it will be delivered in a timely manner. Let's take the good with the bad and hope that Cannondale's warranty policies favor the client. I don't mean profit from the defect but not put the client in a less desirable position. 

Glad Cannondale came through for you!!

C.


----------



## TriSliceRS (Sep 15, 2012)

*Warranted frame finally here!*

Well... it took a while, but it was worth it. My 60cm 2009 Supersix high mod developed a hairline crack at the junction of the seat tube and top of the top tube. I took it into my local bike shop in July (2012). Since 60cm bikes were hard to come by, the lbs worked with cannondale and said i'd have to wait until the new 2013's came in (and that it would be an Evo). Days turned to weeks, then months.. and the week before Christmas they said 'white or black'. White I chose. Today I am now a very happy owner of a beautiful white/black Evo HM... I'll post a quickly set up shot (sorry, chain on wrong ring, and I need to cut down the steerer tube, yadda yadda, blah... and no i am not "flipping it"). I borrowed the wheels from my 'soon to arrive' Slice RS... and it looks pretty sick. I have some adjustments to figure in the old red accents (like switching from red bar tape)... etc. Can't wait to ride!


----------



## TriSliceRS (Sep 15, 2012)

View attachment 272450


----------



## Pemberton325 (Jun 29, 2012)

this is why I own 2 cannondale's, and will continue to purchase Cannondale's.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

That's awesome, good for you and for Cannondale.

That crack you described was very common on the 2010 & 2011 Super Hi-mods. So yours was a 2009? 
Do you possibly have a pic of the crack? 

Did you have to twist any arms to get the EVO Hi-mod or was it all 'no big deal' with Cannondale and your shop?


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

I re-read your post a few times to make sure I got it right. You described that you had to wait for the 2013 EVO's to come in.
The pic you posted is the paint scheme found on a 2012 EVO. I guess I'm missing something here.


----------



## TriSliceRS (Sep 15, 2012)

metoou2 said:


> I re-read your post a few times to make sure I got it right. You described that you had to wait for the 2013 EVO's to come in.
> The pic you posted is the paint scheme found on a 2012 EVO.


I'll post a picture of the crack here. But you are right, i was waiting for the 2013 for the longest time. As you may have noticed I was stressing about the 2013 paint schemes, and was in a quandary... Then last week my local bike shop called and offered a 2012 Evo 2 (presumably the sram red version)... they asked black or white, and I picked white. I am waaaay happier with last year's (2012) colors, and like how this looks. At the end of the day the LBS was unhappy with the wait, and decided to strip down a last year's bike and get me the frame... then sort it all out with C'dale. Kudos to the LBS for stepping up. I think the fact that I got the Evo had something to do with the fact that I ordered a Slice RS Ultegra Di2 at the same time. And the Slice RS will be my 12th C'dale that I've purchased.
View attachment 272486


----------



## Cdale EVO Tom (Dec 13, 2012)

Agree completely on the colors.

I have a beautiful black & white EVO like yours and prefer it to the 2013s.
Cannondale does a great job with graphics. 

Congratulations on your new bike.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Sounds like a reputable shop taking care of a good customer. (12) Cannondales?, I'm surprised they haven't offered you part ownership in the shop itself.

I agree, the 2012 paint looks way better than the 2013 designs.

Do you have a full pic of the bike that developed that crack on the top / set tube junction?


----------



## Full_Spectrum (Oct 30, 2012)

It is examples like this that explain the reasons for dealing with a LBS. I dont buy everything through my LBS, but I do buy my complete bikes and frames with them.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

TriSliceRS said:


> Well... it took a while, but it was worth it.


Hey TriSlice, do you have a full pic of your Super that developed the crack?


----------



## Wallstreet (Aug 24, 2011)

X3 C'dales in my home  no lifetime warranty in Europe 

I don't expect warranty to be honoured in accidents & I have accident insurances. It's great to hear such news and it's clear you have a solid LBS who has helped you. I have two C'dale MTBs one is a hi-mod. The third is a roadie.

X2 been hit by a car & luckily still alive both times the fault of the cars. Both those bikes were alloys so phew


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

No Lifetime wrrnty in the EU? What's up with that?


----------



## Wallstreet (Aug 24, 2011)

metoou2 said:


> No Lifetime wrrnty in the EU? What's up with that?


C'dale have 5 years here. I don't get it & I find it unfair. Not that I have ever needed it but it should be the same globally. 

Are we more barbaric? Lol


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

well the Neanderthal did originate on the EU continent.............just sayin


----------



## Wallstreet (Aug 24, 2011)

metoou2 said:


> well the Neanderthal did originate on the EU continent.............just sayin


Well Mac give 1 year instead of 2 years on certain products vs the US. It's more costly here in terms of labour & that's all I can surmise. Bikes are usually cheaper in the US in terms if your sales.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

That really blows that the warranty isn't the same worldwide. I never knew.


----------



## Wallstreet (Aug 24, 2011)

metoou2 said:


> That really blows that the warranty isn't the same worldwide. I never knew.


I am not sure if true, but if I buy in the US I don't think it's warranted here inEurope. Their are disclaimers with certain manufacturers.

From a customer on bike magic:-
Europe.CANNONDALE LIMITED WARRANTYIn accordance with EU directive 1999/44/EC on certain aspects of the sale of consumer goods and associated guarantees..." The specific warranty covering your bicycle is only valid in the country in which it was purchased, and applies only to bicycles purchased from a retailer authorized by Cannondale. All labor charges for warranty service are the responsibility of the bicycle's owner. This warranty is limited tothe original owner. Proof of purchase required. Cannondale frames


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

metoou2 said:


> No Lifetime wrrnty in the EU? What's up with that?


It's quite standard within the automotive industry. Think that $100K BMW has any warranty any China? It has none whatsoever. In Europe, most auto warranties don't go beyond one year.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

CHL, aren't you a BMW tech?


----------



## shoemakerpom2010 (Apr 25, 2011)

All I can say is they did good by me. I brought in a 2003 Hollowtech left crank arm to them for inspection since it had a hairline crack near the pedal area and they replaced both arms with new arms a week later no charge. That to me is customer service not found in this world today without some kind of hassle. I will forever be a Cannondale customer!


----------



## TriSliceRS (Sep 15, 2012)

metoou2 said:


> Hey TriSlice, do you have a full pic of your Super that developed the crack?


Turns out I don't have a good full picture on this bike that I rode for three years (!).. But here is is hanging on the wall with my trusty (albeit with cracking clear coat at the junctions) Six 13 rain bike, and wifee's Synapse.


----------



## shoemakerpom2010 (Apr 25, 2011)

I am about to take my System Six in for a check at the top tube junction by the seat to see if they think its going to get worse and that Cannondale might have some sympathy on a compairable frame if so. What do you think is a compairable frame comming from a System Six BB30 with High Mod Fork?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Good for you! My guess is that someone at Cannondale screwed up. I don't think it's their standard procedure to replace a frame with a higher end one at no cost especially if the original one was clearly crashed. Normally they would just sell you the better frame at a discount.


----------



## Wallstreet (Aug 24, 2011)

TriSliceRS said:


> Turns out I don't have a good full picture on this bike that I rode for three years (!).. But here is is hanging on the wall with my trusty (albeit with cracking clear coat at the junctions) Six 13 rain bike, and wifee's Synapse.


Beautiful bike  I have 3 in my stable (c'dale - & a synapse for the mrs)


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

TriSliceRS said:


> Turns out I don't have a good full picture on this bike that I rode for three years (!).. But here is is hanging on the wall with my trusty (albeit with cracking clear coat at the junctions) Six 13 rain bike, and wifee's Synapse.


Thanks for the pic. Your original pic with the crack near the seat tube looked exactly like the cracks that were showing up in the 2010 Supers. But yours is definitely a 2009 bike. I had the same 2009 Super in black.....it cracked up at the rear seat / chain stay junction.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

shoemakerpom2010 said:


> I am about to take my System Six in for a check at the top tube junction by the seat to see if they think its going to get worse and that Cannondale might have some sympathy on a compairable frame if so. What do you think is a compairable frame comming from a System Six BB30 with High Mod Fork?


Let us know what happens. I've got my fingers crossed. 
I'm thinkin you will get on an EVO Ultimate.


----------



## kimpossible (Jan 23, 2013)

It's wonderful to have a company actually be there for you if you run into issue's this helps you want to be a customer for life.


----------



## Philo99 (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm so surprised to hear this, do you know the name of person you dealt with in the warranty department? 

My experience with Cannondale's Warranty department was the worst consumer experience of my life. I have a carbon Synapse 6. A slightly sticky rear hub ended up digging into the carbon frame, leaving it compromised, and useless. I didn't receive a response from the Cannondale Warranty department for 3 weeks, when they finally replied to the issue, based on an IPhone picture, they came back with nothing more than tough luck.


----------



## shoemakerpom2010 (Apr 25, 2011)

I have never dealt with the company directly. The only way I was able to deal with them is take it to a cannondale shop be extra nice and the shop owner has to call the local rep. In your situation did you bring to the shop to have it inspected? If the shop tells you the hub was defective and it damaged the frame then the shop would stand by you when going through the rep. What you had is a basic response that any company would try to do first to shake you off. You need to take the bike into the shop you bought it at and stand your ground on saying the hub caused the damage and you want to speak to the rep in person in front of the shop owner. The shop owner should tell you when the rep will be there and you meet with him and the owner in person. Be extra nice and state your concern on the matter at hand and future purchases. In my case on my frame I bought it second hand and didn't have a copy of the reciept from the shop so they won't warranty it. To me thats ok since it was cosmetic and I just sanded the oxidation areas.


----------



## Philo99 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for the shoemakerp 

The bike shop where I bought the bike has been no help. I am going to contact them one more time to see if we can get this figured out. The whole experience leaves such a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Philo99 said:


> Thanks for the shoemakerp
> 
> The bike shop where I bought the bike has been no help. I am going to contact them one more time to see if we can get this figured out. The whole experience leaves such a bad taste in my mouth.


If;
you are the original owner 
you have the sales receipt or the shop has the info regarding the sale
the shop was or is a recognized Cannondale dealer
the wheel that damaged the frame was original to the bike
you can prove that the wheel failed due to NO fault of yours

THEN;
you have a case and it should be warrantied.

IF NOT;
forget about it, find a carbon repair center and move on.


----------



## shoemakerpom2010 (Apr 25, 2011)

Better yet find another Cannondale dealer to present the case to. Chances are the same rep won't be covering that area.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

I have dealt with Cannondale's warranty and it was a mixed experience.

My 2007 System Six (uni carbon/raw alu clear coat) was showing the well-documented corrosion at the carbon/aluminum joints. The shop took some pictures and within a week said a new Super Six had arrived for me. That was awesome. I didn't even have to give up my frame until the new one came.

The bad was that it was a frame-only replacement. I know that Cannondale followed their warranty to the exact letter, so I shouldn't be too disappointed, but it left me with a matte frame and a glossy fork. As cyclists we care about aesthetics, and so I talked to the shop. I couldn't get their rep on the phone, so I called C'dale directly and complained. I told them (truthfully) that I live in an area with very few Cannondales (one LBS just started carrying them in 2011) and lots of people really liked my SystemSix. Those same people would ask why my fork didn't match my frame and I would have to tell them it was because a warranty replacement frame doesn't include a matching fork (if your fork is deemed dimensionally compatible).

Long story short, the shop and rep helped me out and got me a fork at wholesale. However it took a lot of me complaining to get that offer.

*TL;DR:* Cannondale quickly replaced my SystemSix with a SuperSix, no questions asked (good). However said replacement didn't come with a matching fork (bad) and it took a few phone calls and a good amount of complaining to secure a matching fork, for which I had to pay dealer cost (reasonable resolution).


----------



## snookanglr (Jul 31, 2012)

I didn't deal with Cannondale. My LBS handled it all. If your bike shop is not being a good advocate for you then that's a bad shop. I would make sure they get some bad publicity.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2013)

Well my 2008 SuperSix developed a crack on the top tube near the seat tube. Its at the dealer now. I'll keep you posted on how this pans out.


----------



## smokin3000gt (Mar 4, 2013)

I would also like to give a shout out to Bob at TBR in Ft Myers! They really run a great shop over there and go to bat for their customers!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2013)

Update.

After exactly 2 weeks I received a 2013 Supersix frame and fork as a replacement for my 2008 Supersix. Cannondale came through after being very meticulous with regard to the letter of the warranty policy.


----------

